# 6lb. 9oz 23 1/2in w/ pic



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Gotta good one today while fishing for some eater sized bluegill at the pond. On 6lb. Power Pro she fought like a steelhead! Jumped 5 times. Made my heart skip a beat. Haha. Lots of fun! Never gets old. Tails Up and Tight Lines!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Pretty pond bass, Dude. --Tim


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice bass fish. Biggun'!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice fish! Something wrong with your pinky?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! Lotta fun


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Hawg city!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Tokugawa said:


> Nice fish! Something wrong with your pinky?


That's a ..."can I get a metal" hand sign. It's a music thing lol 

And beautiful fish. Gotta love um when they get those buggy eyes like that.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

hand sign or not hawg u got the straighest pinky ive ever seen.....its definitely never been broken lol! mine looks like an obstacle course haha


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. Thanks again. I don't know whats up with my pinky. It ain't been broken. And I was "attempting" to do the Tails Up sign from Wicked Tuna. I failed miserably.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> That's a ..."can I get a metal" hand sign. It's a music thing lol
> 
> And beautiful fish. Gotta love um when they get those buggy eyes like that.


actually, the metal hand sign is the pinky and the index finger extended, with the thumb holding down the the two middle fingers. 

the sign he is actually making is the hawaian symbol for "hang loose", turned into a surfer thing.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> actually, the metal hand sign is the pinky and the index finger extended, with the thumb holding down the the two middle fingers.
> 
> the sign he is actually making is the hawaian symbol for "hang loose", turned into a surfer thing.



Actually........... you're right lol


----------

